
Uber Was Right: The scooter backlash vindicates Travis Kalanick’s early tactics - ryan_j_naughton
https://slate.com/business/2018/09/after-losing-to-uber-cities-are-squeezing-scooters-and-bike-shares.html
======
village-idiot
One thing that’s easy to overlook: the only people who hated Uber, at first at
least, were taxi drivers. But for Bird a lot of non-riders _hate_ the things,
giving weight to a political backlash.

